# [Duda] Circuito luz de giro permanente



## bbedyukh (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola gente, buenas noches.

Primero que nada me presento, mi nombre es Bogdán (se pronuncia Bagdán), soy ucraniano viviendo en Argentina desde hace 16 años y nuevo en el foro.​​Me estoy rompiendo la cabeza pensando un circuito para dejar las luces de giro en fijo/permanente con una tecla de encedido/apagado. Estuve usando Crocodile Clips (software) para crear circuitos básicos, pero como tengo conocimientos muy mínimos en electricidad/electrónica no llego a completar el circuito.​​Los pongo en contexto de lo que quiero hacer y lo que existe en el mercado.​​Lo que hay en el mercado:​​- *He investigado que la mayoría instala con portalámparas de dos polos. 3 cables, 1 positivo a la luz de giro, 1 positivo a la de posición y otro masa. Entonces, cuando prendes las de posición se prenden junto con las de luz de giro, dejándolas prendidas.*​- *Después otros utilizan "módulos electrónicos" (seguramente relé) por óptica, pero no se puede dejar las de posición y luces de giro prendidas al mismo tiempo.*​- *También hay otros que utilizan un estilo de ambas modificaciones mencionadas pero cada vez que prendes la luz de giro, esta no parpadea apagandose, sino que la permanente emite poca potencia, y cuando prende una luz de giro (para doblar) o baliza, esta eleva la potencia, sin apagarse.*​​Ninguna de estas tres utilizan tecla de por medio para encender o apagar las luces de giro.​​Lo que quiero yo:​​- Realizar una modificación con una tecla de encendido/apagado para encender las luces de giro como las de posición (reglamentarias). PERO que estas funcionen de forma normal, es decir, cuando prender el guiño izquierdo que empiece a parpadear (sin que se apague el derecho), o viceversa.​Esta modificación dejando las portalámparas originales de un polo.​​Dejo unos ejemplos, respecto al color remarcado arriba.​​Ejemplo de la explicación en *AZUL*.​​


​Ejemplo de la explicación en *ROJO*.​​



​Ejemplo de la explicación en *NEGRO*.​​



​Espero que hayan entendido. Soy bastante vueltero para explicar.​​Quedo atento.

Muchas gracias,
Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 9, 2018)

No entendí bien
Pero creo que cuando abres cuartos deben prender las luces naranjas y cuando puedas intermitentes parpaden y si gira izq o der también deben respetar 
Yo lo haría con un rele que active cuando abres cuartos y otro rele que desactive si es izquierda o derecha 
O sea 3 relés.

El VW Jetta creo que así trae las luces de posición siempre fijas.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Si te entendi bien, queres que  queden como si fueran balizas?


----------



## bbedyukh (Mar 9, 2018)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No entendí bien
> Pero creo que cuando abres cuartos deben prender las luces naranjas y cuando puedas intermitentes parpaden y si gira izq o der también deben respetar
> Yo lo haría con un rele que active cuando abres cuartos y otro rele que desactive si es izquierda o derecha
> O sea 3 relés.



¿Abro cuartos? ¿A que te referís con "cuartos"? Lo consiguiente lo entendí. Mañana voy a comprar unos módulos electrónicos que se venden y veo que tal.



pandacba dijo:


> Si te entendi bien, queres que  queden como si fueran balizas?



Claro. Como balizas pero NO de forma intermitente, sino permanentes.

Gracias por contestar a ambos.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 9, 2018)

Creo que entendi, cuando enciendo las balizas reglamentarias encenderia todo baliza y giros, cuando pongo el giro parpadearia la correspondiente y la reglamentaria quedaria encendida

es fácil, con un rele por lado, el contacto NC a la luz de giro alimentada desde la luz reglamentaria, la bobina del relé se accionará con el cable de el giro

Esta version mejorada podria funcionar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2018)

Ándale a eso me refería.
A lo mejor no nos entendemos acá en México se dice encender los cuartos. A lo que le llaman balizas supongo.

Pero así es como me imaginé los relés.

No se qué hagan los módulos supongo que han de ser relés en una PCB y un uln2003 o un rudimentario transistor y relés.


----------



## soulblack (Mar 10, 2018)

Perdona que me entrometa porque no usas un socket doble contacto con bombillos a dos contactos y usa lo ya existente en el auto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 10, 2018)

Hola, pregunto, cuál sería el motivo de hacer esa modificación?
Antes de hacer eso, lee la reglamentación de vialidad. Ya que la luz de posición debe ser color rojo, giro y balizas color ámbar.
Conozco alguien que instaló luces verdes cómo luz baja. Y lo multaron.


----------



## Mr.Tomako (Ene 28, 2019)

bbedyukh dijo:


> Hola gente, buenas noches.
> 
> Primero que nada me presento, mi nombre es Bogdán (se pronuncia Bagdán), soy ucraniano viviendo en Argentina desde hace 16 años y nuevo en el foro.​​Me estoy rompiendo la cabeza pensando un circuito para dejar las luces de giro en fijo/permanente con una tecla de encedido/apagado. Estuve usando Crocodile Clips (software) para crear circuitos básicos, pero como tengo conocimientos muy mínimos en electricidad/electrónica no llego a completar el circuito.​​Los pongo en contexto de lo que quiero hacer y lo que existe en el mercado.​​Lo que hay en el mercado:​​- *He investigado que la mayoría instala con portalámparas de dos polos. 3 cables, 1 positivo a la luz de giro, 1 positivo a la de posición y otro masa. Entonces, cuando prendes las de posición se prenden junto con las de luz de giro, dejándolas prendidas.*​- *Después otros utilizan "módulos electrónicos" (seguramente relé) por óptica, pero no se puede dejar las de posición y luces de giro prendidas al mismo tiempo.*​- *También hay otros que utilizan un estilo de ambas modificaciones mencionadas pero cada vez que prendes la luz de giro, esta no parpadea apagandose, sino que la permanente emite poca potencia, y cuando prende una luz de giro (para doblar) o baliza, esta eleva la potencia, sin apagarse.*​​Ninguna de estas tres utilizan tecla de por medio para encender o apagar las luces de giro.​​Lo que quiero yo:​​- Realizar una modificación con una tecla de encendido/apagado para encender las luces de giro como las de posición (reglamentarias). PERO que estas funcionen de forma normal, es decir, cuando prender el guiño izquierdo que empiece a parpadear (sin que se apague el derecho), o viceversa.​Esta modificación dejando las portalámparas originales de un polo.​​Dejo unos ejemplos, respecto al color remarcado arriba.​​Ejemplo de la explicación en *AZUL*.​​
> 
> ...


Hola cómo te va perdón que te moleste me podrías pasar un boceto del circuito de la explicación en negro tipo de diodo y resistencia gracias !


----------



## Scooter (Ene 29, 2019)

Yo no tocaría el portalámparas, pondría un control PWM sobre la lámpara de un filamento de 21W y al 20% por decir algo, posición y al 100% el destello del intermitente.
Ya que estamos la sustituiría por una LED para que no amarillease con este proceso.

Condicional el haría tocaría programaría, todas esas modificaciones son ilegales aquí y caería en la próxima ITV si no me para la guardia civil antes que sería lo más normal por llevar semejante engendro.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2019)

Mr.Tomako dijo:


> Hola cómo te va perdón que te moleste me podrías pasar un boceto del circuito de la explicación en negro tipo de diodo y resistencia gracias !


El forista no volvio ingresar luego de su segundo post hace casi 9 meses
SI has leído son cosas compradas y no quería ese efecto presisamente


Scooter dijo:


> Condicional el haría tocaría programaría, todas esas modificaciones son ilegales aquí y caería en la próxima ITV si no me para la guardia civil antes que sería lo más normal por llevar semejante engendro.


Mientras el auto prenda luces de posición, giro balizas y freno, todo esta bién, se te olvida que quienes preguntaron son de argentina, aquí también hay inspecciones técnicas obligatorias.
En mi ciudad se llama ITV y en Buenos Aires tiene otro nombre, se llama VTV(Verificación Técnica Vehicular)
Hay otros aspectos que son mucho más importantes y en eso si no hay tu tía


----------



## Scooter (Ene 29, 2019)

Ya sé que en Argentina hay revisión de los vehículos, pero en cada lugar tienen sus manías. Aquí eso no pasa como apto ni por casualidad, si allí pasa adelante.
Si ya venden el módulo montado sería lo mas sencillo comprarlo e instalarlo, pero este tipo de modificaciones, me parece a mi, que llevan un bastante de DIY por lo que hacer experimentos es parte del reto, pienso yo.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2019)

Los módulos que se conseguían no hacían el efecto que el forista quería.
Buscaba algo similar a los sistemas que tenían una bombilla doble una para posición y la otra para el guiño, donde la luz del lado que actúa el guiño(giro) esta prendida(posición) y al prenderse el guiño(giro) eleva su luminosidad, es decir como eran años atrás cuando no estaba divida en varios segmentos con lámparas individuales como hoy


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 29, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Mientras el auto prenda luces de posición, giro balizas y freno, todo esta bién



No alcanza con que enciendan las luces y ya, tienen que tener la intensidad necesaria, el color reglamentado, y ni hablar que tiene que tener homologación. Algunos colocan luces violetas de posición, cualquier luz LED cómo bajas, y cuándo vas al ITV te rebotan por pícaro.
Aún así el tema luminaria a LED, Xenón, lámparas luz de día, etc.  está debatido, porque si vienen de fábrica está aceptado, el problema viene cuándo hay adaptaciones o reformas NO registradas.


----------



## Fpmk4 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola quisiera realiza un circuito muy *s*en*c*illo. La idea es trabar los giros de mi auto. Tengo 12 V de entrada y tengo dos señales de entrada una de giros y otra de posición, necesito bajar la intensidad de señal de posición con una resistencia cerámica y utilizar dos Dios para que la misma señal de posición no me vuelva por la señal de giro y la de giro para que no vuelva por la señal de posición. Mi duda es que valor de resistencia cerámica necesito para que me alumbre un 70 % de su total inten*s*idad que son los 12v de entrada que tengo y que diodo le colocó a cada señal de entrada . Aclaro que a esto lo voy a usar en una sola lampara. Es decir que la lámpara encienda un 60% o 70% de su totalidad cuando prenda la posición y que cuando se coloque el giro o baliza la lámpara obtenga su 100% de inten*s*idad. Espero haber sido claro, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Mar 22, 2019)

oswi239 dijo:


> Amigos del foro quiero realizar un circuito sencillo que realice la siguiente a ver si ustedes me pueden orientar
> 
> Un dispositivo que envíe pulsos una cantidad determinada y cuando llegue a esa cantidad se detenga he intentado con un 555 pero no para.. Osea quiero que envíe 50 o 100 pulsos y se detenga hasta que yo lo vuelva a accionar
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias


Lo que pides no es facil como pretendes, tiene su intringulis. Tampoco digo que sea dificil pero no se puede hacer de cualquiera manera.¿Para que quieres un tren de pulsos tan grande?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 22, 2019)

De todo lo que leí, lo que no me resultó sencillo de leer, fué  "censillo".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2019)

Además quiere emplear dos Dios . . .  y acá van años que somos monoteistas 

Creo que lo que quiere es que las luces de posición brillen menos y que acompañen  a las de giro aumentando su brillo.

¿ Sabrá la gente que es ilegal ese tipo de reformas . . .  ?

En vez de una resistencia cerámica colócale 5 Dios (díodos) en serie en su alimentación (cada Dios baja 0,7 V) y luego desde el giro a la posición un Dios solo


----------



## martoeze (Ago 8, 2019)

Buenos días,

Habia creado un tema pero me lo cerraron por la similitud con este.
Estoy intentando encontrar algun diagrama o q alguno me de una mano para hacer en el auto q*UE* con la misma lampara funcionen las luces de posicion y guiño, sin tener q*UE* cambiar el portalampara por uno doble polo, seria q*UE* la lampara prenda al 20% o similar para posicion y al 100% para el guiño.
Busco por todos lados y no encuentro nada, estoy seguro de q*UE* es una pavada una resistencia y algo mas, por eso no quiero pagar $600 mangos mas envio por algo asi.
La idea es hacer algo como lo q*UE* figura en esta publicacion:

https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-757015273-kit-giros-fijos-x2-autos-universal-accesorios-_JM











Ojala me puedan dar una mano!

Desde ya mil gracias!!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 8, 2019)

Mira para los autos modernos no es una pavada hacerlo, en algunos modelos si te pasas del consumo "estipulado" se apaga automáticamente toda la linea de iluminacion  (ejemplo en un VW Gol 2017) y en otros en que las lampara de led de bayoneta con 2 contactos no funcionan

Por los valores, experimentaria con diodos, por lo que se ve en la imagen abajo del termocontraible hay una resistencia de potencia yo (por el valor) pondria mas diodos en serie como dice arriba *DOSMETROS , *para bajar la intensidad

Principalmente lo que hay que evitar es que la tensión positiva del giro/posicion no vuelva por el cable hacia giro/posicion


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

Para el tema de diodos tienen que ser de mucha corriente, unos 6 amperes como minimo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para el tema de diodos tienen que ser de mucha corriente, unos 6 amperes como minimo


Pues si las lámparas son de 21W, unos 2A por cada. Si en el circuito están los cuatro...
Si son led, pues menos.

Si, muchos coches modernos van a dar un bonito dolor de cabeza por cambiar luces y hacer experimentos. Retornos de corriente, menores consumos etc. Todo eso lo refleja la centralita como avería


----------



## martoeze (Ago 8, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Mira para los autos modernos no es una pavada hacerlo, en algunos modelos si te pasas del consumo "estipulado" se apaga automáticamente toda la linea de iluminacion  (ejemplo en un VW Gol 2017) y en otros en que las lampara de led de bayoneta con 2 contactos no funcionan
> 
> Por los valores, experimentaria con diodos, por lo que se ve en la imagen abajo del termocontraible hay una resistencia de potencia yo (por el valor) pondria mas diodos en serie como dice arriba *DOSMETROS , *para bajar la intensidad
> 
> Principalmente lo que hay que evitar es que la tensión positiva del giro/posicion no vuelva por el cable hacia giro/posicion



Gracias! Me podrías explicar bien como lo haría? Un diagrama? Soy bastante nuevo en ciertas cosas de electronica, el auto no me preocupa porque es un Peugeot 106, modelo 99, así q*ue* no va a tener problemas.

Gracias de vuelta !


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2019)

Podría ser algo así


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 8, 2019)

Emis dijo:


> Podría ser algo así


Prueba con este circuito, si no te convence la diferencia de intensidad le pones más diodos, pues con este circuito apenas descuenta 2,1 Voltios del total que llega al circuito


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues si las lámparas son de 21W, unos 2A por cada



Lo decia por experiencia, y no lo podia creer. En directa no hay drama, pero en inversa el diodo si no es de un amperaje alto, va a pasar corriente igual, va a iluminar muy poquito, y el diodo calentara hasta quemarse, por eso sugeri minimo 6 amperes.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2019)

Algunos diodos 6a10 para probar estaría bien


----------



## capitanp (Ago 9, 2019)

Emis dijo:


> Podría ser algo así



No mal, cuando aplicamos tensión por luz de posición entra en luz de giro, faltaria un diodo mas


----------



## Emis (Ago 9, 2019)

Exactamente capitanp, todo está servido, no así entregado con broches de oro.

Guiandose por ésto puede entender cómo se hace:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En vez de una resistencia cerámica colócale 5 Dios (díodos) en serie en su alimentación (cada Dios baja 0,7 V) y luego desde el giro a la posición un Dios solo




Aquí ya está explicado:




capitanp dijo:


> Principalmente lo que hay que evitar es que la tensión positiva del giro/posicion no vuelva por el cable hacia giro/




Para hacer unas pruebas con una lámpara de las características del "giro" va a ver cuántos diodos hacen falta, luego si lo conecta al sistema verá "la falla" .

Sin más, si con los comentarios no logra el cometido, entonces un diagrama completo sería la solución.


----------



## martoeze (Ago 9, 2019)

Emis dijo:


> Exactamente capitanp, todo está servido, no así entregado con broches de oro.
> 
> Guiandose por ésto puede entender cómo se hace:
> 
> ...




Creo q*ue* si un diagrama completo por favor con la descripción de los diodos q*ue* tengo q*ue* comprar! jajaja
Uds dicen q*ue* esto q*ue* mencionan es lo q*ue* venden y q*ue* se ve en la foto?
Disculpen por ser molesto, pero en estas cosas soy muy amateur, lo mio es mas audio y reparación de PC.

Gracias!!


----------



## Emis (Ago 9, 2019)

Lo mas probable es que sea una resistencia y un par de diodos lo que contenga lo de la foto.

Sería algo así




Y lo que se propone sería algo así



Los diodos podés pedir de 6 amperios


----------



## pablodelillo (Mar 10, 2020)

Dos diodos 1n4007 y una resistencia de 470 ohm x 5 watt. es lo que se vende para hacerlo.



Las lamparas que se usan son de 15watts de un solo polo.


----------

